# Scotland - too risky



## DABurleigh

We're just back from a whistlestop 11 night taster of the Western Highlands. The context is that Alison has never been to Scotland, and the last time I was there for holidays, as opposed to work, was camping with my parents each summer in my early to mid-teens. Read on and you'll find out how we re-learned the hard way why we have not been there in all this time.

Now many MHF members are passionate about motorhoming in Scotland, but my arguably contentious punchline of this post is that for those of us who live further south and in full-time employment, planning a trip to Scotland is simply too risky a use of a significant fraction of one's annual leave. Why? The weather! The bottom line is we travelled 1765 miles for just a single day without heavy rain! We went for the scenery and walks, but the former was a constant dreary dull grey and the latter a thoroughly soggy experience.

Will we go back? It is hard to see how this is a sensible option. Sure, if we were both retired and could up sticks and go at the drop of a hat when a decent weather and relatively-midge-free window appeared. But we are not. And we both NEED to make the most of our annual leave. Gambling too much is not an option. For the same or slightly more mileage, we could have been in the Alps or the south of France or even Barcelona. And if we had, I bet we'd be feeling like we've had a holiday, which is more than either of us do right now.

We had weekend commitments either side of this fortnight's leave (I'm off to the US on work early Sunday morning), so 11 nights is all we could squeeze in. For the record our itiinerary was:

Day 1. Basingstoke to near Portmadog, North Wales. Stopped for lunch in Betws-y-coed. Spent the afternoon in Borth-y-Gest bay and walking in the woods behind. Spent the evening and night with Ben & Lizzie at MCL motorhomes.

Day 2. Tour with B&L around MCL. Another world ..... (Many thanks B & L). To Scotland, via the coastal road of North Wales and a lovely curry and shop at Tebay services on the M6. Stayed overnight at Abington - a wierd experience in that the site seemed busy, with loads of caravans, but other than the wardens, we were the only humans there! (There seems to us a big increase in site occupancy by semi-permanent touring caravans).

Day 3. Loch Lomond and the Trossachs. Lunch in Queen Elizabeth Forest Park near Aberfoyle. Stayed for 2 nights at Forestry Commission site at Ardgartan. Skimmed stones in Loch Long, reminiscing over doing the same with my dad 33 years previously at the same site.

Day 4. Walks in Argyll Forest Park. Biked around the Loch. Noted nice wildcamping spot at the head of the loch at Arrochar. 

Day 5. Shopping in Oban. Work :-( at broadband terminal in Tourist Info offices. Stayed at site at Duror, just short of Ballachulish.

Day 6. Glencoe visitor centre, then breakfast in Pass of Glencoe. Walks in woods (more shelter from rain!) around Glencoe village than anything more exposed. Then via Kinlochleven through Fort William to Glen Nevis campsite for 2 nights at the base of Ben Nevis. On a busy site over a bank holiday weekend we had a large field with hardstandings shared among 3 vans, all because we didn't need a hookup. A brilliant campsite. Lovely location, many nice walks originate from the site. Sit back on the sofa and train the binoculars on the Ben Nevis pilgrimage. Pretty cheap, too. You only pay for hookups if you need them (by "renting the infrastructure, not paying anything for electricity which comes free" - if large commercial sites can do this, how come the CC insist it is illegal?).

Day 7. Walked half-way up Ben Nevis, having a picnic lunch at the lake. If the weather had been nicer, would have gone to the top, but it was in permanent cloud.

Day 8. Autogas refill of our single Gaslow cylinder at Shell garage at Fort William, then Neptune's staircase and on to gondola at Nevis Ranges. Did the walks either side of the gondola top station. Onto Loch Ness Caravan site at Rubha Ban. Bob is a character. Another nicely situated site; if we were picky Alison didn't like the plastic flowers and I thought all the signs were a bit large and in your face. 

Day 9. NO HEAVY RAIN TODAY!!!!!! Woodland walks & waterfalls around Invermoriston (walkable from the site). A lovely drive across to the Isle of Skye, up to Portree, then back to wildcamp at the woods at the head of Loch Slapin. Wished we had stopped at a better point to admire what seemed a glorious sunset, but it is quite late this far north this close to the longest day. I have to say the Isle of Skye scenery did not appeal half as much as that around Loch Ness and on the drive across. We like our woods and rocky rivers and a landscape that invites you explore it, whereas what we saw of the Isle of Skye was bleaker and with fences everywhere. OK, it was a quick look-see, so perhaps we missed its jewels.

Day 10. Inspection of the arts and craft shops in Broadford, then left the Isle of Skye lunchtime, and Scotland itself, staying overnight at the Tebay services campsite on the M6.

Day 11. Across the Peak District to stay at CC Losehill site at Castleton. No pitches available on a Thursday night but I persuaded the warden to let us stay on the tent field car park.

Day 12. A 3 hour circular walk, then off to pick up No 2 son's stuff from Sheffield Uni. He was in a good mood having just finshed his penultimate first year exams, with a week to revise until his last one. He'll come home by train next weekend with just a bag. Then a slowish trip home to Basingstoke on a Friday afternoon/ evening. Arrived in glorious sunshine and wondered if it had been like that all the while, while we suffered the opposite. 

I knew southern England had had its hottest day of the year, and was already fed up with my brother-in-law phoning every couple of days to gloat his family were sitting outside in shorts having yet another BBQ. Whereas our van BBQ, along with the outside chairs, had not budged from their location in the rear box the entire time ..... :-(

Oh yes, the midges. Compared to the weather these paled into insignificance. But we had timed the trip to maximise the chances of good weather (ha, ha) whilst still being supposedly midge-free. That was a joke, too. I guess the wet weather brought them out early. Avon Skin-so-Soft Soft & Fresh (replacement for Woodland Fresh) shower cream didn't seem to do much, other than taking a lot more water to rinse off! Similarly the dry moisturising oil. However, I had trusty DEET with me. And those tablets that give off a vapour from a heated pad seemed to work well inside the van. But the midges prevented us throwing the side door open early or late - at least when the heavy rain didn't .....

There you go. I'll now sit back and wait for people to tell me how I've got Scotland all wrong. But right now I'm thinking - we could have been in the Alps, or the south of France, or Spain, and, crikey, is it THAT long until our next holiday? :-(

Dave


----------



## rednev

Hi Have read your holiday notes, sorry about the weather ,But we have been going to Scotland for some 20 years yes we have had some very wet holidays and with three kids in tow can be a pain but thats what wellies and wet coats are for, we go for at least 3 weeks and as the kids get older have to go in school terms. We have also had some very hot periods in Scotland and have
enjoyed lying on the beaches soaking up the sun, we try and wild camp the whole period, and have found some really nice out of the way areas over looking the sea or lochs, the west coast is I believe to be the best, You would have found better areas to walk etc if you had traveled further north, we try to travel to loch Lomond in 1 day from Somerset, when we lived in Crawley the same from here, try it again another time you may be surprised my annual leave means as much to me paul.


----------



## 88808

Don't tar the whole country with the same brush. The West always gets more rain as it gets the brunt of the weather fronts from the Atlantic. I wouldnt say that the rest of Scotland is any worse than most of England.

We can be enjoying sunshine in Edinburgh whilst there is flash flooding and thunder storms on the south coast of England.


----------



## 88781

Flamin' Nora! ...How much rain! 8O Get on the next ferry south mate!!

...chin up.. Dave


----------



## 89213

While I'm not going to take the pee by claiming that we normally have lovely summers every year I will say that this year has been exceptionally bad, and you should be luckier another time. Yes folks it's been extremely wet up here so far this year, we had a week of nice wather about 2 months ago but since then we don't seem to have gone for more than 2 days together without rain. Today it absolutely p****d down, yesterday was lovely, and the day before that it poured all day again, and that nice Francis on Sky says it will be wet tomorrow too. Then as I sit typing this while looking out over little Loch Shin with swans Black Throated Divers Herons and all manner of aquatic fowl I know I wouldn't change it for the world. Swings and roundabouts mate, swings and roundabouts.
John


----------



## Drummer

Is Drummer being naive here? Thought the real joy of a motorhome was you can head in any direction?
When I worked, I got cheesed off at the hit & miss of booking a Caravan in this counrty. If it's good, there is no where finer! If it's bad, it's bl**dy miserable! I Have had good & bad holidays in Scotland. But the reason I always wanted a MH, was the fact that, right up to the day, you can choose & head where the weather/forcast is best.
Is it not as simple as that & I have I not thought of something? (Do you HAVE to book sites in advance)
Now I am retired, can go anywhere at the drop of a hat, I now can't afford the MH! :roll: But the question still stands.


----------



## DABurleigh

Drummer,

No, I didn't have to book any sites in advance. At very popular sites at popular bank holiday weekends, yes, it is necessary.

The trouble with your theory is the inaccuracy of the forecasts. Throughout our 2 weeks the "Long Range Forecast" (2/3 days ahead) on Sky News weather sub-channel was promising for the Highlands. It's just that it turned bad with 24 hours to go! Basically the accuracy was 50% - when they said it would rain they were right; when they said it would brighten up they were wrong .....

You can waste an awful lot of time and diesel chasing the end of a rainbow.

Dave


----------



## Drummer

Dave, I understand!
Especially about the 50% right in forecasting!
What a p*sser! :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Dave,

We travelled to Scotland in March, 5 days, 3 sunny 2 overcast and no midges, no consolation for you I know, but it just shows it's the luck of the draw in this country regarding the weather.

We were on the east side after being in Loch Ness, could have made a difference I suppose.

Glad you met Rob at Loch Ness, he is a right character as you say.

Keep right after the border, the next time. :wink: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## Mat7

Hi dave, 
We did an almost identical trip (ish) from even further away! (from worthing) and we agree scotland is a blooming long way! We did the whole run up to lochness in one night /morning. (then on to skye and back across to culloden and down towards Edinburgh)

It is just luck of the draw, we thought we were chancing it going in April, we seemed to get lucky, only one day of rain, but saw the weather was changing and started heading back south a couple of of days earlier than planned, but it did make the return journey quite alot easier. 

But like your wife we have never been to scotland, we were glad we went, and we got to see a good cross-section of what Scotland had to offer the roaming tourist! 

We will go again, but we try to keep our trip a flexible as possible to allow us to escape any horrid weather!

Cheers for now
Matt and Mitch    8O 8O :roll: :roll:


----------



## stewartwebr

*Scottish Weather*

Hi,

If you had put as much effort into checking annual weather reports for this particular part of Scotland than you did slagging it off. It would have been very apparent you should have headed south.

An old Scottish saying, and in this case very apt: Never cast a cloote until May's oot

Stewart


----------



## DABurleigh

The trouble with leaving it until into June is that the midges are then forecast to be in force .....

And I thought my report factual and inviting others to comment rather than a slagging off.

Dave


----------



## nobbythehobby

I'm retired now and following the theory of only going where the forecast is good is not as easy as the theory sounds, even in the dry East.

Lovers of Scotland will naturally have felt some angst on reading the first post but I well recall the feeling of returning home after a wet holiday, knowing that I had to work for another year before my next opportunity. My Father was a lover of Scotland and I recall persuading him to go with me to St.Mawes in Cornwall - it then rained for 13 out fof 14 days (Jubilee year). He never returned to Cornwall and reminded me of it constantly while he was alive.

I have only been to Scotland once and the weather was fabulous for 2 weeks - that was 1976 though.

Nobby


----------



## solentviews

I spent many periods in Scotland on various ships and the saying we used to have was "If you can't see the hills its raining and if you can see the hills its going to rain", however I have seen some glorious weather in Scotland. We have had holidays in Wales (it rained 13 out of 14 days) and Spain (it rained 11 out of 14 days) so I guess you pays your money and you takes your chance.
Ian


----------



## Maverick

*Re: Scottish Weather*



stewartwebr said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you had put as much effort into checking annual weather reports for this particular part of Scotland than you did slagging it off. It would have been very apparent you should have headed south.
> 
> An old Scottish saying, and in this case very apt: Never cast a cloote until May's oot
> 
> Stewart


I don't feel Dave was 'slagging it off', just reporting back on what he found. He had some good points to make and for me it hasn't put me off our 12 day trip in August. I expect it to rain some of the time but hope we get a few days of sunshine. A bit worried about the midges and any tips on dealing with them is appreciated.


----------



## carolgavin

Its really just down to lady luck what weather you get when you come here. We do seem to get more rain than down south and yes the midges are a pain, but the scenery and history more than make up for it I think. Will admit to being slightly? biased as I live here, however in contrast last year we went to Somerset which is supposedly lovely in the summer and it rained every blessed day. Your choice entirely as to whether you come back or not it is a long way ( but so is everywhere else for us scots) maybe best way for you to see it is if the rest of us just send you postcards (sunny of course, might have trouble there right enough :lol: )


----------



## 89663

If you read to much into weather forecasting,then you can end up sitting at home.ok if the outlook is bleak stay home ,but they seem to get it wrong for us a lot and our weather is so changeable at times.
i would rather be walking or fishing in the highlands than stuck at home.
we love our country just the way it is.
just do it and enjoy


----------



## johnsandywhite

I have to be honest. The reason I packed a van up 10 years ago this June 29th and went to Spain for the very first time was due to the weather. From one day to the next it was grey, grey, grey. I went with the intention of spending 3 months touring Spain. I finished up virtually staying there and visiting the UK. Scotland is so beautiful and GREEN because of the rain. So is Portugal. :roll: It is typical of the UK in that, that particular year after we had left, they had a HEAT WAVE.


----------



## 89330

*Re: Scottish Weather*



> A bit worried about the midges and any tips on dealing with them is appreciated.


I lived on Skye for a year, until recently.
Midges don't bother me much, but my partner really suffered, and resorted to the use of "Bugfree Bite" which contains Citronella oil, Cinnamon oil and Neem Oil.
There's another one called "BugfreeBody" which helps if you get bitten.
You'll smell like an over-ripe lemon, but it's not too unpleasant.

She bought it at a Camping /climbing shop on Skye, called "Island Outdoors", in Portree, who do a postal delivery service if you can't get it elsewhere. Sorry, I don't have any more details, but they'll be in the book.

Midges keep out of the way in wind above 4mph, but any other time, they'll be at you, except in towns, of course, so keep running.

As for the weather, if you expect rain, you won't be disappointed, but what a bonus, when it doesn't. The Lighting effects, in a storm are wonderful anyway.

I can't wait to get back, as a tourist, especially now that the bridge is free.

C


----------



## ingram

*Re: Scottish Weather*



stewartwebr said:


> An old Scottish saying, and in this case very apt: Never cast a cloote until May's oot


But, as I found out only recently, that refers to the May Tree blossom, not to the month of May ....
H


----------



## 88990

*Scotland too risky*

Having just read all the posts and replies to Dave's views on Scotland and the weather brought back many memories as my family did a very similar trip when I was a sprog and guess what? I am about to depart next weekend to take my wife on a trip "up north" via Loch Lomand. She has never visited this part of the UK and is keen as mustard to go, even with the midges!!!
The weather can be a problem in this part of the world, but as someone said, "you pays your money".
I am sure we will enjoy it, whatever the weather, we need the break.
Yertiz :lol:


----------



## 89213

If it's dry take a coat or an umbrella just in case, and if it's raining please yourself!
There's also the immortal line, 'If you don't like the weather, just hang on 5 minutes'


John


----------



## 89139

Hi

In just under two weeks we are off to Bonny Scotland for a fortnight  . We live down on the South East Coast and we are heading north a far a we can get going via Fife. We don't care about the weather if it is sunny that will be great if it rains who cares after all its only water and surely that the beauty of having your home with you, you can change as many times as you like.

We are born and bread in the south but given the opportunity we would move to Scotland tomorrow, the people, the scenery and the way of life we feel are great  . You see it has reached us here now, that the locals cant afford and don't want to live here any more (Contrary to popular belief we aren't all rich) .

Any way I'll get off my soap box now, and which ever direction any off you may be heading happy traveling.
 

Rolley


----------



## 88990

*Scotland too risky*

What short memories we all have. We don't seem to remember the appalling weather that we had in July / August last year, mini Boscastles everywhere.
We remember too well as we were Wardens on a Caravan site in the Peak District when the heavens opened. Thats possibly why we don't care what the weather does.
Yertiz


----------



## 88810

Hi Dave
Sorry your holiday wasn't what you hoped it would be. We tend to have shorter breaks and more frequently for that very reason (not too long till the next one if weather isn't that great). Last year we left Larne in glorious sunshine and headed to Donegal and it rained all the time (Ididn't help the radio was saying you could fry an egg on pavement in Dublin). It is just one of those things.

Also we have never been able to get to Losehill have tried Winter, Spring and Summer and is always booked at weekends. One day we will get in there and its only 1 hour away.

France had fires one year and people lost everything so the grass isn't always greener on the other side of the Channel.


----------



## 88726

hi guys

suppose youve got to take the good with the bad eh ! it's a shame the weather wasnt good cause when its good the scenery is brilliant and when its wet some of the waterfalls are magnificent . the west coast has the prevailing wind and the harshest weather but the best scenery .
we went to skye in march and it never rained and it was 12 degrees and sunny, the rest of the country had fog , rain and an east wind with 7 degrees .

once youve got over the disapointment do visit again . we also like glen nevis .

cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## bigfoot

Where's your wet weather programme? 
An inconvenience is only an adventure looked at in the wrong frame of mind.


----------



## annej

12 degrees and sunny?

Brrrrr

Sorry folks, I'm with Dave on this one. I wouldn't risk my well earned breaks in Scotland. I'm only too glad to see the back of the rain


----------



## 89499

hi dave

such a shame about all the wet weather....showers you can cope with, but it does get you down when it's continous...... and the midges are something else....drive you nuts, and covering yourself in chemicals is hardly ideal! 

I am from scotland and know it well... camped all over as a child and then the youth hostels as a teenager. I still go for a break, and I find late september and October to be the best months for me......colourful (heather is out) autumn walks in the sunshine, warm thru the day although cool and early dark in the evening (so no midges)..perfick for a night in the pub, chatting with the locals!

If it's any consolation, I've just come back from a month doing the west coast of France and then dordogne, loire and brittany.......about 4 days warm sunshine throughout!! grey days and wet days and cold winds on the beaches. Also my niece has just been camping on the dorset coast and came home yesterday...would have been sooner, but couldn't get everyhthing dried out to pack it!!! 

BTW Giok......we were always told this too when in the highlands:

'If you don't like the weather, just hang on 5 minutes' "

happy trails (wet or dry)

sugarplum


----------



## ralph-dot

If you holiday anywhere in the UK you take your chance, last year we went to France in June and the weather was not what you would expect either, we just made the best if it, that’s what campers, caravaners and motorhmers do.

Ralph


----------



## 88929

*Trip to SCOTLAND*

Hi there D A Burleigh,

Read your post with great interest with the hope that at the end, there was a little light at the end of the holiday, but alas the weather obviously hampered much of your holiday, I am sorry to say. My wife and I will be leaving tomorrow to travel to Ben Nevis to stay at the Glen Nevis site and I will be pig sick if we get the same weather conditions as you.  We intent to stopover at Tebay services on the M6 on Friday night and then proceed the rest of the way. I am however, taking a very thick book , wellies, waterproofs and an umbrella. I have done the same for our small jack russell dog that we are taking with us. I have measured the height of the dog and if the weather is bad, I will measure her again to see if she has shrunk on our return, bearring in mind she dosn't like getting wet at all, so it may be a challenge just to get her out of the van. :evil: I will keep your name next to my computer and on my return I will give you a full report of events. :roll:

"Take care out there"


----------



## DABurleigh

welshman,

Have a great time at Glen Nevis. As we are well into June make sure you take anti-midge precautions. If you enjoy walking/ climbing, I hope Ben Nevis is cloud free because getting to the top is more than double the satisfaction of the half-way we managed!

I look forward to your report.

Dave


----------



## Brock

Too darn right. First time I went in my van, I suffered a neck injury - two shattered discs and one slipped disc - which necessitate a major operation - thanks go to BUPA. Second time I went, the van electrics failed and we had a week with no battery power and the gearbox jammed at Aviemore ski lift at dusk The third, and last time, I went, I suffered a burst and gangenous appendix. Scotland this year? You bet!


----------



## 88887

My EYES, my eyes!!!!!1111111111111

I reiterate what others have said on here. Jolly bad luck if you've hired a cottage for your holiday, but the beauty of owning a motorhome is upping sticks and trying somewhere different if the prevailing conditions are not to your suiting.

It's a no-brainer really. You just move on, go somewhere different. If the whole country is awash then head south until you find somewhere that isn't.

Or grin, bear it and buy an inflatable canoe!

:wink:


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi All 

As a Scot living in Essex for the past 16 years I feel qualified to comment and I know which direction I would rather drive.. by the time you drive to Scotland you can be half way to Spain. 
I've only been back twice and it rained both holidays. An annual holiday is too big an investment to gamble on the un predictable weather of Scotland. 

As another poster said.. "if you cant see the hills it's raining.. if you can it soon will be" 

Jim


----------



## peejay

stormy wrote,



> It's a no-brainer really. You just move on, go somewhere different. If the whole country is awash then head south until you find somewhere that isn't.


I think thats the point, when you are in Blighty you can go as far south as possible - and its still raining!
If you keep heading south in France, sooner or later you get some UV's, guaranteed (well, almost!).

pj


----------



## 95491

*scotland, wet and wild*

Wet and Wild - is what you must expect and appreciate. From Glasgow (where it rains 'every' day and we all do actually have SAD), we toured some unexplored areas of the Kintyre peninsula (windy and dull) in the spring (a great trip) and want to see above the Torridon area (NW) later this year. Expecting it to be drizzling every day, but enjoying the resulting lack of tourists we will pack cagouls and every extra stong midge cream known to humanity. If there are a couple of afternoons when the sun pops out - then we will be flying our kite on the remotest, craggiest coasts, on the most deserted silver sandy beaches ever. Hopefully on our own. This is why we put up with 2pm restaurants closing, plastic flowers, the midges, and shops selling Spam.

However - we're off to Italy for our real summer holiday, we deserve it or we'd go truly mad.


----------



## rowley

We have had a lot of holidays in Scotland and had super weather. We tend to go in May or September. We had two attempts to get to Edinburgh, the first it was closed due to the IRA, and the second was when there was a fuel blockade. We might try again this September.


----------



## 88929

*Touring Scotland*

Hi there,

As promised here is my report on my trip to Scotland. Well, I must say you were very right about the midges, millions of Scotlands smallest bitting beasties and most of them had a piece of me or my wife during our eight day stay.

We were informed by a Chemist, who was supplying us with anti-wee beastie cream, that the wee beasties only gather in two places in Scotland, the first being the Isle of Mull and the other, you guessed it, Glen Nevis where we were staying. :lol: Unfortunately, it got so bad, that we left in the early hours of the morning on our last day to get some relief from them and drove all the way home, some 530 miles.

I have to say however, as a Welshman, we don't have hills in Wales, but they have hills in Scotland by the bucketful. :lol: Everynight it rained, but thankfully during the days it was mostly dry and on two occasions even sunny.  I had not visited Scotland since my Army days and had forgotten how rich in natural beauty this country really is. The scenery in this county is second to none and what friendly people the Scotish are to one and all. We took a walk up Ben Nevis and because of my health problems, we only managed 1200 ft. However, I was very pleased with that and whistles all the way down with my wife and dog in tow. Unfortunately, not allow a pint to celebrate in the Ben Nevis Inn at the bottom, which I thought was very mean. :roll:

On the darker side of the holiday, we felt that by keeping a base-camp at Glen Nevis was a big mistake by us. Travelling from a base camp to a different location everyday and then returning only to travel out again the next day was a waste of our time and the money spend on diesel. There are plenty of camping sites close to most of the splendors on offer, and there is no need to book in advance during most months of the year- so we were informed. We also came across the same problem we had encountered before, where you visit a City and find that you are unable to park, because there are very few car parks that will allow Motorhomes or Caravans to park in them. (Inverness) 160 mile round trip, wasted trip!

All-in-all, we would have to say that this was a fantastic holiday, one we would do again, but would curtainly stay at a different location. We will learn for our mistakes and have a great time again very soon.


----------



## Malc

hi all,
Just returned from 13 days in Scotland,12-24 June, went from Norfolk to the eastern and central highlands (Grampians).
Never saw a midge! Only two dull days with low cloud on the mountains a bit drizzily. Thunderstorm last week during the night (so I have been told).All in all a excellent holiday in a beautiful country. Only gripe was he cost of diesel in some remote parts (96.9)but thats to be expeced I suppose!
Luck of the draw or something along those lines.

Malc


----------



## annej

Hi Welshman, 
I'm sorry that at parts of your holiday in Scotland (the midges and rain) were less than enjoyable  I don't know where the chemist chappie got his information from but I can assure you it was nowhere near the truth. I have lived in various regions of Scotland and spent holidays in every region and have been bitten in every single one 8O The famous midge is found under or near trees and in any valley or low lying area. The weather conditions have to be just right for the wee beasties, not too hot, not too cold, and pretty calm, they don't like anything above a slight breeze. Nay, I would say a "waft"  If you had been in the Lanarkshire area today you would have been treated to a what constitutes a heatwave in this part of the country. If anyone is contemplating a Scottish holiday maybe they should ask me when I am heading off on my holiday. Apparently the weather is absolutely wonderful everytime I go on holiday (still haven't worked out if it's the family winding me up) 8O


----------



## 88741

Should have come with me to Arran Dave, only one days rain in 10 days, weather could have not been better for walking, Jess had a ball I walked 148 miles and as she was off the lead for the whole time we were walking there as very few sheep she must have done 400 as a conservative estimate.....at the gallop. I too have been to Scotland more times than I care to mention and have never had a toally wet fortnight. Cannot wait till next year to go back. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

The sun obviously shines on the righteous 

Me? Done 4700 miles in 3.5 months, 4 countries and I've had so much rain I haven't even washed the van yet.

Dave


----------



## 88741

Very true Dave, glad to see you realise where you are going wrong !! :lol:


----------



## 91929

*Scotland*

Did you watch the weather forecasts for the rest of Europe while you were in Scotland????????????

If you had you would have seen that almost the whole of Europe were having foul weather

We left the Lake District in early April in Glorous sunshine, in short sleeves and sun glasses,with fresh snow on the top of the hills. Sat in the sun in Hull waiting to be loaded onto the ferrry.

Arrived in Holland next day in pouring rain and found the camp site over the tyres in mud - luckily they had some new hardstandings.
W egot the local (Dutch) weather forecasts daily - these also give the weather for the rest of Europe.
The whole of Europe without exception was having rain or snow.
We had one week of dry weather, folowed by a week of torrential non stop rain

The following two weeks were dry, and hot (the hottest May for 54 years).
At the same time Austria had snow down to 1000metres so had Northern Italy, Switxerland and France (both the Alps & Pyreneese) Bordeux was having sub zero temps at night while Finland was registering +5C at night.

Dont knock the weather in any area for what happens in freek conditions
We have had several holidays in Scotland and come back with golden tans while Cornwall has bee wet & cloudy
We will be back there again in September.


----------



## SidT

We have something to thank Scotland for........Continental holidays!!!!!
Years ago we had 3 holidays camping in Scotland, we tried May, June and September. One year we had 14 days of rain, someone here said "move on" we did, up the east coast to John o Groats and then down the west coast and rain, rain, rain. so the next year it was Brittany and we have never looked back.
We now have a campervan and have just returned from 6 weeks in Belgium, Holland and France and had 5 weeks of sunshine. That will do me.
Cheers Sid


----------



## DABurleigh

Just relived my trip reading September MMM page 163 "Classic Vans tour Scotland". Reckon we were only a day or so apart for much of it, though I don't recall seeing the convoy. Photo over the page says it all:
"The southern half of the UK was at the beginning of a heatwave, but this was the Nevis Range seen on June 1. Boy was it wet."

Following a little bit of research on midges, I understand the foolproof way to defeat them is to stop breathing. If your lung control doesn't go that far, try this, which breaths a lot for you then murders the wee beasties!
http://www.midge-free-zone.co.uk

OK, I admit you could buy a lifetime's supply of Avon Skin-so-Soft instead, but do you WANT to?

Dave


----------



## 88974

Look at Germany and other parts of Europe this year the weather was just as bad. I stopped in Germany twice this year (three weeks apart) on both occasions weather was not good. Everywhere was flooded and this was in July before the recent bout of rain and floods that where on the news. Talking to people in Germany and Slovenia which also got a lot of rain, they have had the worse weather in decades. Apparently it is to do with the weather systems coming down from Scotland down through the north sea and on into central europe. The only thing about going to scotland is that it is very difficult to head to another area that may not have such bad weather. Like in Slovenia you could head down to Croatia or Italy or from Germany to France or Italy.


----------



## aido

we spent seven days there some years back and it only rained twice first for 3 days then for4days......aido


----------



## Raine

Argh! We did very much as you did, Blackpool 1st stop- we have never ever seen it soooooo empty- like a ghost town- then up the coast -over to skye- grittlebank - a great laugh   watching the peeps who didn't have the funny masks on, beating away the midges- we were in stitches! then shut the door pretty quick! then that night we had the most horrendous storm, road flooded in morning and midges waiting for hubby- so i had another lol lol (sorry lol lol) i could hear him mumbling and grumbling and swatting his head (sorry i am now in hysterics again!) ...............................................when i heard him say, blow this for a ( lol oh my stomach hurts) and we just up sticks and moved! Skye was pretty dreary- like you we probably missed the good bits, and we went round most of it-won't be going back in a hurry. Then up as far as Guirlock(?) to see the pink sand, after stopping at Glen nevis camp site, and going up the gondolas (snap) and going to Millaig (whoever wrote the article i read that said the road journey was as good as the train should be shot! (we were quite glad that we hadn't managed to get on the train cos you had to stay there for 2hours, and we had seen it in 10 mins! heheheheheehh got fed up with the weather so back tracked and over to Nairn, lossiemouth fraserburg Peterhead, and down that side, chasing the sun- saw the jetski 5th round at stockton on tees, after north berwick, and berwick on tweed (see i know where they are now cos i've been there) then last night Buxton and tonight home at 4.0, and I don't think we will go back to bonny you know where for a while, it was 10 years since our last visit- hm! i wonder why! raine pause for breath :wink: :roll:


----------



## 88741

Well I will stick up for the best place in the UK except for Yorkshire, and all you doubting Thomas's can stay away and leave it nice and empty for all of us who love this magnificent country :lol: 
I have been to Scotland almost every year since I was 5, so half a century or so and have never, ever had a fortnight's totally bad weather. The scenery is out of this world, likewise the peace and tranquillity, hardly spoilt by tourism at all.
Am going to Mull next year all being well, and at the moment it is a 50.50 decision between retiring to Scotland or Yorkshire.
Scotland is 8)


----------



## Raine

Actually, after being home, with this terrific heat, we had weather that suited us just fine!!!! while travelling round bonnie scotland and everywhere else we went. We did all we wanted, but the weather today just draiiiiiiiined you! So our nearly a month away was great. We also got our Lafuma chairs!!!! :lol:


----------



## 89499

Well said....................I'll second that, Helen B.

Where would you rather be right now?.... in a baking hot country with nothing but parched earth all around (and fires as they are in Portugal right now) ..... or in NW Scotland where turning every corner is a visual experience......*and *having the peace and quiet to enjoy it......although I do agree about the midges driving you crazy (you just have to choose your time to go) and yes............I found Skye a bit barren, but each to their own,some love the freedom an open expanse gives them, especially if they live and work in a city. 
It annoys me sometimes that a lot of people and travel writers assume that we need to have red hot sunshine to have the perfect holiday.......mh's know different... take what comes and deal with it. Can't remember who said "there is no such thing as bad weather, only the wrong clothes" or something like that :roll: 
You can't have a decent walk in 30 deg without feeling worn out!!  
We are lucky in many ways in our green and pleasant land... and our skin is completely waterproof..........

I do my travelling in Europe in the quiet, cooler times :lol:


----------



## Raine

Hey sugarplum, 8O your'e right- we do have waterproof skins- i'd forgotten i knew that. yep agree, not the weather thats wrong, the clothes!

and w o o o oooooooo that was one big flash of ligntning, looks like we be going to have a humdinger of a storm. c r a c k :roll:


----------



## 96510

i hate doing this to all of you who have had bad weather but I never have......

Last year I spent 2 weeks traveling up the east coast across the north and down the west. The only rain was overnight and a couple of times whilst driving.

The rest of the time was mostly sunny with just enougth breeze to keep the midges on the ground.


This June (3 weeker) I went up the west, across the north, over to Orkney, On north to Sanday, Back to scotland and down the east coast. Never saw a drop of rain except one overnight downpour on Skye. Again just enougth breeze to be midge free and even on orkney / Sanday for the 8 days hardly saw a cloud.


I for one will go back north and hope for the same again.


----------



## 89057

Another famous Scottish saying :-

If ye can see the tap o the brae it's gonnie rain

If ye canne see the tap o the brae, it's rainin.

Anon

Sorry that you holiday suffered though Dave, it's hard to take when you look forward to it for so long. Could have been worse though, you could have been in a leaky tent.


----------



## 88844

Took a tent, wife and 2 kids11&13 to Scotland for 3weeks about 12 years ago. We arrived at Loch Long to be greeted by the warden telling us the water bowser would be arriving later that day as the spring had dried up the first time in living memory.
We pitched and ate dinner only to see the sky cloud over! It then started to rain. It stopped 2 & a half weeks later when we were in the lake district, (supposed to have the greatest rain fall in the UK). We spent 3 glorious days at Kewick. What did my family think about Scotland as they had never been before. They don't know they have not seen it yet


----------



## 90304

Hi

Scotland - NO FINER PLACE ON EARTH.

Take a drive to the North West of Scotland - say, Torridon Area. Climb one of the big mountains - Liathac, for example, on a cloudless day. Views West to the coast from the summits over Skye and out to the Western Isles. Views North to the great wilderness - lochs and countless unnamed mountains stretching for 100 uninhabited miles towards Cape Wrath - I'll take that day to my grave. Worth every hour of two weeks sitting in the rain wiating for it. Go in, May or September and you won't be badly bitten and will stand more chance of dry weather and sunshine.

Trust me and Try it.

Nigel


----------



## klex20

Thank you Dave for all info about Scotland, interesting.
Think we have a smaller kind of midges here in northern Sweden. However smaller they bite really bad and have in fact killed cattle up here. 
The size of those small b****rds allows them to creep through the mosquito net and our MH has now been equipped with smaller mesh mosquito nets.

The mosquitoes is however another story and one of my early ancestors (can’t really remember which one) wrote down an instruction in old Swedish language about how to use dead mosquitoes and the method involves some axe swinging.
You see (the story goes), if you use the back side of an axe and hit the mosquito hard on the back of its head with the axe moving in a forward direction the insect will die immediately and freeze into a very stiff state with all legs pointing down vertically. The old writing is unclear on the explanation of this phenomena – something about the iron spirit of the axe is entering the insect - but today this ‘freezing’ of the insect can surely be explained by the spinal cord stretching due to the hard blow in forward direction.

One can then use the dead insect for various things but in the old days (according to the writing) they used them as a kind of stool when milking cows. The insects blood filled body was pretty soft to sit on, the height was right and you could easily get a new one every evening. 
During the winter they had problems to get them and had to make other and more inferior arrangements.

My ancestor that wrote this down has of course passed away since a long time and the truth and facts in the old writing can’t be verified today. Seems that I have lost the writing also, too bad…

Anyhow, I still have some very efficient good old Jungle Oil in the well-known small green bottles and will take good care of them because this old kind of Jungle Oil has a recipe that will give the EU Health Authority’s ileus if they read the list of active ingredients.

I don’t use this Jungle Oil very often – today one can find substitutes that smell better but are not as efficient - but it should have been interesting to see the effect on the old kind of mosquitoes (stool model) which fortunately seems to have mutated to a much smaller kind in modern time.


----------



## DABurleigh

klex20,

Now those sound the sort of wee beasties that I COULD deal with Something you can get your hands on, and torture tearing limb from limb to wreak your revenge sounds very satisfying. But those zillions of Scot plankton-sized midges are something else all together :-(

Dave


----------



## JustRadio

We had a fortnight in September, 1.5 days rain, no midges, like Newtonmore cc site, Glen Nevis site A1++++, likewise Edinburgh site beginning with an M, lovely camp site with crap facilities at Arrocher, (launching slipway to Loch Long, park on the front line without hook up for best views etc.).

Ghastly cc site near Oban, big and bossy, good views if they give you a good pitch, being a motorhomer they won't. (Well we got the worst available MH pitch and no others there).

Go up the Glencoe Ski lift, even if summer, maybe especially if summer, and take a walk, the views and the tranquility are something else.

Driving down the side of Loch Lomand in 26 foot was not fun, but how can you avoid it?


----------



## sallytrafic

neverrememberit said:


> We had a fortnight in September, 1.5 days rain, no midges, like Newtonmore cc site, Glen Nevis site A1++++, likewise Edinburgh site beginning with an M, lovely camp site with crap facilities at Arrocher, (launching slipway to Loch Long, park on the front line without hook up for best views etc.).
> 
> Ghastly cc site near Oban, big and bossy, good views if they give you a good pitch, being a motorhomer they won't. (Well we got the worst available MH pitch and no others there).
> 
> Go up the Glencoe Ski lift, even if summer, maybe especially if summer, and take a walk, the views and the tranquility are something else.
> 
> Driving down the side of Loch Lomand in 26 foot was not fun, but how can you avoid it?


My what an old thread

Couldn't agree more about the CC site at Oban (also the one further North at Fort William) but just around the corner from the Oban one there is this GEM of a CL

]>>Highfield<<

Not only a CL but a small private site and a RALLY FIELD

Perhaps some enterprising Scot would organise a meet there We'd be up for it (Late May early June or perhaps September).

Regards Frank


----------



## 96962

we move to the Highlands in December!!!


----------



## Detourer

Don't go to Scotland..............

The McDonald Brothers have been kicked off [at last] the X Factor and will be heading back up there


----------



## JustRadio

sallytrafic said:


> ]>>Highfield<<
> 
> Not only a CL but a small private site and a RALLY FIELD
> Frank


What do CL's cost these days, £10.50 plus extras seems a lot to me but I am very out of touch. When I owned a CL up to 1987 it was £3 in a village near Beaconsfield.


----------



## sallytrafic

neverrememberit said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]>>Highfield<<
> 
> Not only a CL but a small private site and a RALLY FIELD
> Frank
> 
> 
> 
> What do CL's cost these days, £10.50 plus extras seems a lot to me but I am very out of touch. When I owned a CL up to 1987 it was £3 in a village near Beaconsfield.
Click to expand...

I think you get what you pay for Location very good, water and elec at each pitch, hardstanding, friendly site owner . We didn't sample the other facilities.

Regards Frank


----------



## TonyHunt

I entered that Highfield site as a possible for the future then scrubbed it out when I saw they charge an extra £2-50 for an additional car. Another rip off merchant. How can a 7m motorhome towing a small car be any different to a bl--dy great 4x4 towing a twin axle caravan. Had a similar nasty experience this summer coming back through Zeeland in Holland through the new Road tunnel under the river schelt. Because I was towing a car I was charged the same as an articulated lorry around 16 euros, the rate for a car and caravan was around 5 euros. Bl--dy rip off. I tried to tell the woman in the toll booth I was pushing the camper with the car instead of towing it but she wouldnt have it. Will be the last time I take that route. Trouble is its a long way round through some nasty traffic in Belgium to miss it.


----------



## sallytrafic

TonyHunt said:


> I entered that Highfield site as a possible for the future then scrubbed it out when I saw they charge an extra £2-50 for an additional car. Another rip off merchant. How can a 7m motorhome towing a small car be any different to a bl--dy great 4x4 towing a twin axle caravan. Had a similar nasty experience this summer coming back through Zeeland in Holland through the new Road tunnel under the river schelt. Because I was towing a car I was charged the same as an articulated lorry around 16 euros, the rate for a car and caravan was around 5 euros. Bl--dy rip off. I tried to tell the woman in the toll booth I was pushing the camper with the car instead of towing it but she wouldnt have it. Will be the last time I take that route. Trouble is its a long way round through some nasty traffic in Belgium to miss it.


Methinks you are cutting off your nose to spite your face. They take good care of RV's on that site, they have a large hardstanding right by the house. Surely, as you will be taking up at least twice the room that I take up, a little extra is worth it?

Regards Frank


----------



## TonyHunt

Except that I dont travel with the RV we only live in it on our nursery. I dont drive it because I dont have a licence for that size of vehicle. We travel with our Bessacarr which is smaller than some of the big twin axle caravans. I object to paying extra when we are not so big as some of the caravan outfits.


----------



## sallytrafic

TonyHunt said:


> Except that I dont travel with the RV we only live in it on our nursery. I dont drive it because I dont have a licence for that size of vehicle. We travel with our Bessacarr which is smaller than some of the big twin axle caravans. I object to paying extra when we are not so big as some of the caravan outfits.


Point taken Tony but I was comparing this site favourably with the CC site where you would pay much more for what is essentially the same location and facilities with or without the excess for two vehicles.

Speak with the owner. Suggest that they waive this charge as it is not a case of two families converging on one caravan as I have seen elsewhere, which I think is the basis upon which this charge is raised.

Regards Frank


----------



## TonyHunt

Fair enough if somebody turned up with an extra car following a car and caravan outfit. Theres too many of these extra charges creeping in. They'll soon be charging for how many bikes or scooters you've got on the back. 
Dont do the larger club sites very often as we prefer the peace and quiet of the country CLs. We dont need all the facilities that these sites offer because we have all our own.


----------



## scotsman

*No such thing as BAD weather*

Its true there is no such thing as bad weather .....Just wrong clothing


----------



## Suenliam

scotsman - although I love it up here, there's an awful lot of wrong clothing about this week  

Sue


----------



## 99702

we do long weekends, and virtually everyweekend during the summer in the south east and south west, 
but for real holidays go abroad, much cheaper overall and alot warmer sad but true.


----------



## krull

I have just seen this thread for the first time. 

One thing that immediatley springs to mind that if you took 5 days to get from Oban (via porthmadoc !?), no wonder Scotland seems so far away.

We went over new year. Set off from Derbyshire late AM, arrived Oban later that night. Stopped in a layby overnight and caught the Mull ferry in the morning.

Having not been for a few years, I can't wait to go back! West Scotland in winter seems to be a well kept secret.


----------



## DABurleigh

"One thing that immediatley springs to mind that if you took 5 days to get from Oban (via porthmadoc !?), no wonder Scotland seems so far away."

krull,

Sorry, I'm still missing your point. We were in Scotland on Day 2, having chosen to spend 27 hours in and around Portmadoc, visiting Ben & Lizzie and the MCL motorhome factory.

Are you somehow suggesting we should not have done that, or should have skipped the Trossachs, Loch Lomond, Argyll Forest, Loch Long etc. in favour of a dash to Oban?

Puzzled of Basingstoke,

Dave


----------



## 2kias

Last time we went to Scotland was exactly 40 years ago. We went in a mini with a tent and it poured and poured and poured!!!!
Never have been able to persuade the other half to go back until she actually suggested it this morning.

I don't think I'd better let her read this topic!!!!!


----------



## 92497

I can stand every thing the weather in Scotland can throw at me.What I cannot live with are the infernal midgies.
Haggler


----------



## 96783

Funny how this post just goes on and on and ...... Many years ago when stationed in Dortmund we rented a static in St Raphael for a glorious fortnight in the sun. It actually rained sheets for 10 days out of the 14 and when we got back to Dortmund discovered that they had had a heatwave for the whole time we were away.

We've had wonderful weather in Scotland, shocking weather in Scotland, midge free weather and been overwhelmed by them. It still has what is our favourite European camp site at Grummore (electrics, private peaty water supply and a small shop run by the wardens but no loo block and only 20 odd pitches) in the Highlands. Sutherland and Caithness are quite special for us and we accept the vagaries of the weather and CC rules and regulations with as good a grace as we can manage. We're off there (again) this year and it's even further from Dortmund to Scotland than from Basingstoke! The walk up Kibreck and Hope will probably seem just as long or longer as I get older.


----------



## 96523

*Scotland for the brave!*

Dave
Writing as a Scotsman I have always felt that I was born about 1,000 miles too far north. We go to Southern Scotland twice a year at least but it is largely to meet the extended family up there. One of my relatives lives in East Ayrshire and he tells me that they can get up to 94 inches of rain a year. They are the kindest and warmest people you will find anywhere and that makes our visits so worth while.

Living in Somerset I agree with you that it is so much easier to go the 400 miles South. I keep saying that we will save Northern Scotland for when we are really old.
Pamal


----------



## 96962

I wouldn't say the weather's been bad the last few days but my bottle of whiskey is half empty ......................... or half full, depending on how you look at things ...........................was that the shed door just going past the window (again)!!!


----------

